# Still Two to Go



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Late last night FF Brikhaus no signs but a teeny bit of clear discharge. 
Naa, must be a false alarm.
Went back to house & decided to do one last check round 11pm & she had just dropped her first doeling.
Poor hubby tired as all get out to begin with but came out anyway bless his heart to see big buckling arrive.
Brik quickly cleaned him off good & left a half job done on doeling. At the same time small doeling born helped dry her while that was going on the knucklebrain buried her head in the hay tote. I took it away from her put kids in front of her but paid attention to her darling boy.
:GAAH: 
Spent what seemed like eternity using hair dryer on the others.
By this am the little doeling was still alive but Im not sure how long she's going to make it. She has had colostrum.
Still waiting forthe other two preggos to show us the goods.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Goats can be a big handful.... Do you have any bo-se .... vit B and nutra drench it may help the doeling....

How is her temp is it normal or sub?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats on the triplets!! Sounds like the littlest would benefit from a bottle as well as what Pam suggested.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Yes she got some BoSe this am. Thanks for the suggestion about the temp will go check it. She does get around but it looks pretty pathetic right now.
How much B for her? Have never given it to kids. weighs probably 6lb


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

With the B comp, you can safely give her 1/2 cc.....it is hard to overdose. It can be given SQ or IM. I hope she improves soon.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

liz said:


> With the B comp, you can safely give her 1/2 cc.....it is hard to overdose. It can be given SQ or IM. I hope she improves soon.


Thanks Liz Im pretty much brain dead right now.

Havent got temp on her yet she was too busy trying to haul herself for some dinner but she is looking just a wee bit better since the BoSe.
It just occured to me that kids in this condition probably spend a whole lot of extra energy just getting to mom. Good suck reflex.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Temp is 101.1, a little low.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

is she taking a bottle or nursing off mom at least?


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

yeah doing fine nursing. will check temp again in another hour.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

thats good to hear


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Congratulations on the two!



toth boer goats said:


> and nutra drench it may help the doeling....


I LOVE nutra drench and especially for the wee ones.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Put a sweater on her last night by morning she had gotten out of it. She gets around pretty well but still walking on her rear pasterns.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

maybe she just needs time -- but have you thought of splinting her just for a few hours to see if that helps?


----------

